# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Uusi auto Gold Linellä?

## rattiroope

Onko Gold Linelle tullut uusi teli-Volvo Rovaniemen pikavuorolle? Uudessa maalissa oleva biili hurautteli Stadin keskustaan päin Lahden moottoritiellä Viikin kohdalla noin klo 20 pintaan viime viikon olikohan tiistaina! Ei muista varmaa päivää.. :Wink:  Vai onko kärry jostain KA-yhtymän ostamasta firmasta siirretty? Onhan Koskilinjoiltakin siirretty joku Volvo 9700 Helsinki - Kuopio pikavuoroon. Ainakin klo 19.30 lähtevässä pikavuorossa tällainen on välillä
tullut vastaan 5-tiellä jossain Mäntyharjun tietämillä. Ja tuosta Gold Linen autosta ei näkyny kuin perä (nääs sillalta huomasin) ja Volvon takalasi tunnusmerkkinä...

----------


## kuukanko

Onhan siellä uusi auto, lisää juttua on Arktisten Bussien foorumilla:
http://www.arktisetbussit.net/viewtopic.php?t=440

----------


## rattiroope

No kiitos paljon tieroista..

----------

